# BO:Writable BO:Heap detected



## sumski (Jun 23, 2008)

Hy everyone :wave:

I am using McAfee for online protection, during last two days On-Access Scan Message window appears constantly;

http://www.imagesforme.com/show.php/86716_ps.JPG

It says that he detected *BO:Writable BO:Heap*, but when I scan computer nothing is detected.

One more problem is present (which may be related with this detection);
after some time I can"t log on net with my browser (Mozilla), and same thing is with IE..
After restarting PC everything is doing fine- for a while, and then from scratch

I'll apreciate all the help I can get.

Here is my Hijackthis log;

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:47:30, on 23.6.2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\UdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\McTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Firewall Client 2004\FwcMgmt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
E:\Download\Programi\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.hr/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.irfanview.net/faq.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 10.0.101.2:8080
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Megaupload Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-CCB0-B130EEDBE97C} - C:\PROGRA~1\MEGAUP~1\MEGAUP~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7db2d5a0-7241-4e79-b68d-6309f01c5231} - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\scriptcl.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEToolbarHelper Class - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FFFC57DB-1DE3-4303-B24D-CEE6DCDD3D86} - C:\PROGRA~1\MYCENT~1\InfoBar\MYCENT~1.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Megaupload Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-CCB0-B130EEDBE97C} - C:\PROGRA~1\MEGAUP~1\MEGAUP~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [amd_dc_opt] C:\Program Files\AMD\Dual-Core Optimizer\amd_dc_opt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\UdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Firewall Client Management.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Firewall Client 2004\FwcMgmt.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: I&zvoz u Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\microsoft firewall client 2004\fwcwsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\microsoft firewall client 2004\fwcwsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\microsoft firewall client 2004\fwcwsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\microsoft firewall client 2004\fwcwsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\microsoft firewall client 2004\fwcwsp.dll
O16 - DPF: {78AF2F24-A9C3-11D3-BF8C-0060B0FCC122} (AcDcToday Control) - file://C:\Program Files\Autodesk Map 6\AcDcToday.ocx
O16 - DPF: {AE563720-B4F5-11D4-A415-00108302FDFD} (NOXLATE-BANR) - file://C:\Program Files\Autodesk Map 6\InstBanr.ocx
O16 - DPF: {C6637286-300D-11D4-AE0A-0010830243BD} (InstaFred) - file://C:\Program Files\Autodesk Map 6\InstFred.ocx
O16 - DPF: {F281A59C-7B65-11D3-8617-0010830243BD} (AcPreview Control) - file://C:\Program Files\Autodesk Map 6\AcPreview.ocx
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = hrsume.corp
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = hrsume.corp
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = hrsume.corp
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Licensing Service - Autodesk - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
O23 - Service: BlueSoleil Hid Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe
O23 - Service: Folder Size (FolderSize) - Brio - C:\Program Files\FolderSize\FolderSizeSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe" /ServiceStart (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee McShield (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\Mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Manager (McTaskManager) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\VsTskMgr.exe
O23 - Service: mental ray 3.5 Satellite (32-bit) (mi-raysat_3dsmax9_32) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Autodesk\3ds Max 9\mentalray\satellite\raysat_3dsmax9_32server.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: O&O Defrag - O&O Software GmbH - C:\WINDOWS\system32\oodag.exe
O23 - Service: OCS INVENTORY SERVICE (OCS INVENTORY) - http://www.ocsinventory-ng.org - C:\Program Files\OCS Inventory Agent\ocsservice.exe


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello and welcome to *TSF.* :smile:

It appears to be a legitimate Buffer Overflow but the error is caused because MS Java is no longer supported, as of December 31, 2007. 

Download and install Sun Java and see it it helps.


----------



## sumski (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for answer
I removed old version and installed Sun Java but nothing changes, message still appears


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

You're welcome. I noticed that you've edited your post to include the HijackThis log. Please refer to the note at the top of the page. 



> *General Computer Security* Get Help With System Security - This forum is not for malware removal assistance. For malware removal assistance, read the sticky topic at the top of the HijackThis Log Help forum, or the "First Steps" link at the top right of each page.


 If you think your computer is infected


----------

